# Computer freezing and I must force shut down.



## Imasadpanda (Oct 21, 2010)

My computer is freezing by staying on the same image, mouse cursor not moving, sometimes repeating the same sound that was being played the moment it freezes and I must forcefully shut it down using the power button in the front...HELP!  This problem has been inconsistent and I can't find many, if any variables that would make my computer freeze other than an me using the computer. 

My specs are:
-Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit SP2
-Intel Core2 Quad CPU [email protected] 2.50 GHz
-4 GB RAM
-NVIDIA 9800 GT
and I have this as my PSU... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=corsair_power_supply-_-17-139-004-_-Product

I bought this PSU because I was informed that my computer did not have enough power to support my computer and the lack of power was why my computer was freezing. So I bought this PSU anddddddddddddddd freezing still happening :|

I am worried that my computer may become permanently ruined if this problem continues...by its own malfunction or maybe..by me :grin:

Also if you would like me to preform any tests...please explain how I would run them because I am very inexperienced.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

When my comp did that to me, the mobo was faulty

now I'm not sure what does that to your system but it would be good if you remove all your ram sticks and boot without them

you should hear 3 beeps from the mobo, if they don't happen your mobo is dying


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Test the RAM using *Memtest* you will need to burn it to a disk a boot to it.
Test the RAM 1 stick at a time


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the Mobo and the RAM?


----------



## Imasadpanda (Oct 21, 2010)

I can't find a sticker or something to indicate what brand/model for the mobo nor the ram. Is there anyway I can check through a computer program?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Download Everest: http://www.lavalys.com/support/downloads

Not sure if you can generate a report but all information is there


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is this an OEM (Dell-HP-etc.) PC? If so, post the Brand & Model Number.
CPUZ will identify the Mobo & RAM. 
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## Imasadpanda (Oct 21, 2010)

K I hope I am answering your question....My PC is a Gateway and the brand is FX and the model # is FX4710-UB802A

I forgot to mention 95% of my freezing happens shortly after (5-20minutes) after I turn my computer on from a long rest(4+ hours turned off). Other 5% happens when I am downloading files.


Also I got a blue screen today......not sure what that is about but my windows report said something about my temp file...I thought I took a screen shot before I closed it but I didn't. Maybe the blue screen will narrow down what is giving me problems?


----------



## Imasadpanda (Oct 21, 2010)

Ugh. Please help...My computer just froze today while I was downloading... And I lost all my notes I was typing up for my Geology test today. Is there any progress? :\


----------



## Imasadpanda (Oct 21, 2010)

Not sure how I may do this but if someone that has the ability to...please close this thread I have received no help and I would rather not have people with the same problem be checking this thread for a solution like I have been doing.
Thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

This one appears to have slipped through the cracks, and I apologize that we haven't been very timely in responding.

If / when you get a blue screen again, please write down what errors it is reporting and post back, as this may help us in helping you diagnose what the problem is.


----------



## Imasadpanda (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok, I will try. The blue screen went to black/restarted the computer very quickly before I could even absorb any information nor could I react. 
Also! I have compiled my observations together and the problems happen under 3 different categories: First, shortly after I start my computer after a long shut down period(4 hours+ for when I am sleeping), when I am downloading large files at a fast rate(800kbs+ Ex. World of Warcraft, League of Legend updates or client downloads), or when I start World of Warcraft, sign in, and enter into the game when the loading bar is to the very end and the next step is to display the game, it will freeze. Really confusing me because I can't think of what exactly would create this problem. Figured PSU(with Tech Support Forum help), but I replaced that with a great PSU and it is still freezing. I will be checking my mobo like Niram suggested tonight because I am finally out of school for a month so no need to sink all my time into finals and lecture notes. I will keep this thread updated tonight with the results of the mobo test.


----------



## Imasadpanda (Oct 21, 2010)

Alright, well I am sorry for the late response something urgent came up and I wasn't able to post earlier. I removed the ram from my mobo like Niram suggested, then rebooted my comp and I just got a loud, endless beep instead of 3 beeps. Not sure what this means. Also Niram, the Everest link you directed me to is discontinued. Shall I just use its "successor" that the website says?


----------

